# Anyone familiar with Angel Blue the opera singer? Killer crossover pop singer!!!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here she is singing gospel. 
She was in an interview with Goerke on Turandot last night. She is black, gorgeous, and 5'11". I first noticed her because Goerke is tall and she was towering over her. She has some Youtube clips doing a fine job as a lyric soprano. She is also a serious crossover artist and for the life of me sounds just like Whitney Houston, who had a great soprano voice for pop. I wonder what she is like live. I heard rumors she goes flat a bit from my one opera buddy. She does have a wonderful Sempre Libera online with a steely Eb.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Angel Blue plays Bess in the Met's new _Porgy and Bess_.
I believe they will bring the production to the HD's any day now, so you will get a chance to see it.
She was wonderful and is very talented. Her rendition of "Summertime" was absolutely stunning.

She also was wonderful in_ Mefistofele _where she starred with Charles Castronova as Helen of Troy.
It may be available on you tube. If not, at least her scenes from it with him are on you tube. Worth a peek.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Honest to GOD, she sounds like Whitney Houston has come back from the grave in Gospel music. It is uncanny. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Check this out Seattleoperafan , he has raving reviews .
Clips on Presto site


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I checked this out. Very engaging. A sopranist. Speaks in a soprano voice as well... a bit odd. A real soprano countertenor, which is rare. Some complained he was off pitch but I didn't notice it. His conductor on the album in the video was a real hunk LOL


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I checked this out. Very engaging. A sopranist. Speaks in a soprano voice as well... a bit odd. A real soprano countertenor, which is rare. Some complained he was off pitch but I didn't notice it. His conductor on the album in the video was a real hunk LOL


He seems to be an adherent of the gargling sect of coloraturas, not a very attractive quality to my ears. His variations are a little different from what I heard before. As far as the comments about his being off-key, I couldn't tell. Perhaps the complainer has perfect pitch.

The guy is very good looking, on which the album come-hither photo capitalizes.


----------

